# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Ultrasonic cockroache  thingy

## Marc

When we bought the house, we inherited an ultrasonic pestrol thingy that is supposed to scare off cockroaches. 
We don't have cockroaches. That's it.  
We have mice, rats, bats, possums, snakes, bush turkey, lira birds, cockies, elephants well no not elephants, but no cockroaches. 
A frind asked me about this contraption and I told him I had a couple of the things going but I couldn't say they actually work. May be the cockroaches are extinct here. Did not want to encourage him to buy one since they have very bad reviews. 
Long story short, he had massive infestation from a neighbour that has aviaries, you know bird poo and all that. 
So he bought two and put one on each power point on different circuits.  
No more cockroaches.   :Whatonearth:

----------


## OBBob

Nice to see it's so well tuned so as not to upset all your other little friends.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm never seen them... 
What does it look like?

----------


## Marc

https://www.pestfree.com.au/?gclid=C...FdgkvQodw8cBqA

----------


## Spottiswoode

I bought one years ago for my first house. There were quite a few cockroaches when I first moved in. I think it helped, but it could have been the amount of surface spray I used in the first couple of months too. 
Never had an elephant either

----------


## joynz

Hmmm, I bought a possum repeller from Birdguard. 
Has three settings - two are audible noises and one is 'ultrasonic''. 
It didn't repell the possums ( though being in suburbia, I seldom used the loudest setting) but maybe the ultrasonic would work on the rats that have started to visit  my sub floor recently?  
The ratsak is working too...

----------


## forp

When Amazon starts opening in Australia, we may get those 6 pack devices like they sell in the states.  
Ratsak doesn't work for me. My ratcam recording shows the rat does some sniffing and won't touch it for two weeks. Luckily they loves Tomcat. They actually fight for it. Another great bait is tin can sardines or anchovies.

----------

